# [solved] net.lo missing? help

## puke_esq76

After a bunch of emerges, my net.lo seems to be missing. I think an emerge of openrc and some blockers may have contributed, but I'm not sure.

All I have now in /etc/init.d/ is a broken link net.eth0 pointing to a net.lo file that does not exist.

Where can I get this file??Last edited by puke_esq76 on Mon Jan 27, 2014 6:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi puke_esq76,

just emerge net-misc/netifrc-0.1 again...

```
# eix net-misc/netifrc

[I] net-misc/netifrc

     Available versions:  0.1 **9999

     Installed versions:  0.1(12:21:00 27.01.2014)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/openrc/

     Description:         Gentoo Network Interface Management Scripts
```

Regrets,

Chris

----------

## puke_esq76

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> just emerge net-misc/netifrc-0.1 again...
> 
> 

 

Thanks! I'm back online!

----------

